# MK3 TTS - Major Problems



## jrgreen (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All,

Not posted here for quite a while, but I was wondering if there is anybody out there that might be able to help. Last year (June delivery) I purchased a fully loaded TTS Roadster from Jardine Motors in Amersham.

I had some initial problems, such as none of the Audi Connect services being licensed. Had to deal with Audi AG to get that fixed. Then the real problems started:

Active Matrix Failure
Side Assist Failure
Instrumentation Cluster Failure - No dashboard, had to get Audi roadside assist to collect the car
Advanced Key not opening the car
Automatic Parking Brake requires manual deactivation
Activating Hold Assist then says 'this facility is only available when the doors are closed and the engine is running' which 
they were
All connectivity failed - Phone, WiFi, SIM

So far the dealership has just attempted to fix the problems, still have intermittent issues with Advanced Key and Parking Brake (they have asked me to keep a record of when it fails). Audi UK have been next to useless and have stated that 'they only act as an intermediary between myself and the dealership'

Any help, very kindly accepted&#8230; [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow; that's a sad tale of woe.

Sounds like there's something seriously amiss software / system-wise.

Has the dealer actually fixed physical things, or just updated software?

Can't offer any significant advice, but as the owner of similarly loaded TTS Roadster.... 

All I can suggest is keep on at Audi UK as well; keep letting them know you're not happy and want help.

Someone posted a link to contact details head honcho of Audi UK on here the other day - will see if I can find it.


----------



## jrgreen (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Jonny,

So far the entire dash has been replaced (Instrumentation Cluster Failure!) and a lot of software updates. The last 'fix' was to replace the key sensor in the door (driver's side) last week, didn't work as it failed again on Saturday. Also had an issue recently were the data service went offline, car said no data service please insert a SIM card&#8230; It had a SIM card, so ejected it and re-inserted it and that data service came back on but my phone wouldn't reconnect until the car was stopped and engine restarted. Thinking that the dealership is addressing the symptoms, rather than the cause&#8230;.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Have you considered taking it to another's dealership in the Jardines group? Is it a master tech who is working on your car?

I know I would be expecting this to be fixed by now.

I have always had great service and results from Audi Approved in Aylesbury, very on the ball and extremely helpful.


----------



## jrgreen (Feb 10, 2006)

So,

Audi UK are telling me that it is the dealership that need to fix the issues. It is the Master Tech that has been dealing with the car, but I have had to 'educate' him on what connectivity the car actually has! For a brand new car, this amount of problems is unbelievable...


----------



## jrgreen (Feb 10, 2006)

And the soft top was replaced due to a really annoying rattle that developed after month 2...


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

jrgreen said:


> So,
> 
> Audi UK are telling me that it is the dealership that need to fix the issues. It is the Master Tech that has been dealing with the car, but I have had to 'educate' him on what connectivity the car actually has! For a brand new car, this amount of problems is unbelievable...


I would try another dealership, tell them that you have lost confidence in them at Amersham.

Audi UK should be liaising with the dealer to get everything fixed to your satisfaction, so they should be involved at every step - that as been my experience of them. They were calling me every other day checking that the garage were on top of any problems.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You need to document everything in writing and list everything that has happened and what the dealership has done to rectify the situation with dates,times and duration of the car being off the road etc.

Once you've collated this information you need to send it off to the director of Audi customer services and cc it to the GSM at the dealership involved and ask for a resolution.I'd also seek legal advice with a solicitor who's briefed on automotive issues,a list of which can be found from the Law Society.

I feel if you start getting another dealership involved at this stage,it may confuse the situation and it may weaken the resolve.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

leopard said:


> You need to document everything in writing and list everything that has happened and what the dealership has done to rectify the situation with dates,times and duration of the car being off the road etc.
> 
> Once you've collated this information you need to send it off to the director of Audi customer services and cc it to the GSM at the dealership involved and ask for a resolution.I'd also seek legal advice with a solicitor who's briefed on automotive issues,a list of which can be found from the Law Society.
> 
> I feel if you start getting another dealership involved at this stage,it may confuse the situation and it may weaken the resolve.


Fair comments but I believe that because this is not an independent Audi dealer and part of the Jardines group, they will all fall under the same umbrella, so should not cause any issue as you mention.

I will ask the question today, as my OH works there :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

johnny_hungus said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > You need to document everything in writing and list everything that has happened and what the dealership has done to rectify the situation with dates,times and duration of the car being off the road etc.
> ...


The reason it was mentioned was no more than for continuity,too many cooks and all that..


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

leopard said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


I agree mate, I would rather have one place only working on my car. In fact, I always request the same master tech to do my work when it goes in as he has never let me down and always been superb (fingers crossed).

My TTS has to go in next week to have a new frame on the drivers seat and my spoiler straightened out, I am having the same chap work on it as always.


----------



## jrgreen (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice. I have been keeping a log, calls, emails, etc...

I can understand that physical issues, knocks, rattles, spoilers not being straight  have definitive causes; however, repetitive electrical/electronic failures and intermittent faults would suggest to me that there is an underlying problem that needs to be address, one which the fault log is not showing up.

If the light bulbs in your house keep blowing, do you just keep replacing them? It would suggest their is an issue with the electrical system. I just can't get Audi to admit this.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, if you want to try another dealer, let me know and I can give you the name of my master tech - you never know, fresh pair of eyes and all that.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

leopard said:


> You need to document everything in writing and list everything that has happened and what the dealership has done to rectify the situation with dates,times and duration of the car being off the road etc.
> 
> Once you've collated this information you need to send it off to the director of Audi customer services and cc it to the GSM at the dealership involved and ask for a resolution.I'd also seek legal advice with a solicitor who's briefed on automotive issues,a list of which can be found from the Law Society.
> 
> I feel if you start getting another dealership involved at this stage,it may confuse the situation and it may weaken the resolve.


This mirrors my thoughts exactly - the list of faults is unacceptable on any new car, let alone a premium brand. Following Leopard's advice and possibly getting your legal advisor to write on your behalf should let Audi & Dealership know you are not going away until the issues are resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd also consider investigating the possibilities of rejecting/suggesting they swap the car for one of the same spec as it is not fit for purpose


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

You're not the only one. I have had my TT for 72 days, problems are:

1) very rough/jerky acceleration at around 900-1100 rpm in first gear. 
2) seat squeaks when I turn and I lean left or right into the bolsters. 
3) slow virtual cockpit start ups every now and then. 
4) radio finding no signal for any radio station and not working till next day when I restart car. 
5) high pitched interference type noise on all radio stations (happened first time yesterday)


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Firstly state I am delighted with the car, but issues for me.

1, Squeaky seats, yes, left and right motion seems to make it happen. (common fault)
2. Radio Traffic announcements keep re-enabling, even when disabling them (Common Fault)
3. Phone box is next to useless, makes no difference to phone signal. It supposed to attach phone to car ariel for better\clearer signal.. does not happen tried 3 phones (Microsoft windows, Iphone 6 and samsung s7)
4. Rust coloured discoloration on internal wheel hub within 4 weeks of having car. Had them repainted at dealers (again a common fault)


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

Well, I guess I can share my sentiments with you other guys.

After one and a half years of driving the MK3, which drives and looks great, has been let down, just like fellow MK3 drivers.

I'm hoping the vast MK3's are generally OK.

Here are a list of problems that I have had:

1. Rattle on boot stop lid
2. Rattle from drivers door
3. Rusty brake rotors
4. Intermittent rear shelf rattle
5. Intermittent dash rattle (possibly temperature related)

I did pay the premium, so it kind of hurts a little more, told Audi AG, and they came up with a few options to compensate me for most of the issues stated above.

They did say, (as I did it's unacceptable) for these things to happen I have lost confidence in the car. Poor QC/PDI and build quality in my opinion. This car could have been so much better. But time to move on.


----------



## jrgreen (Feb 10, 2006)

So, had enough with Audi UK and asked for an address to write to....

In the meantime, been posting a few LinkedIn comments on Audi UK's profile...

It's OK, until you start the car and it comes up with Instrumentation Cluster Failure... Then there was my Active Matrix Failure, Side Assist Failure... Then there is the problem of the Smart Key not actually letting me into the car! Oh, did I mention that Audi Connect is extremely secure, as it stopped connecting to anything, phone, SIM, WiFi. Less than 12 months old and been back into the dealership for more than Six Weeks! Thanks Audi....!

Or, in my case.... Do you know how fast you were going Sir? No officer, there is a big yellow warning message saying 'Instrumentation Cluster Failure' where my Virtual Cockpit should be.... Audi UK!

Ah yes... The 'Google Maps' feature requires that the Audi Connect service can find a connection. So when the SIM card that Audi don't supply fails to connect (which is your fault) and then it won't connect to your phone (which is clearly a problem with your phone) and then can't connect to WiFi (not even to the dealers WiFi), it must be your problem.... So @Audi UK, nice tech, doesn't work and your customer service is terrible!


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

RE the seat creaking, mine has been sorted now but I was advised that the frame inside is a fairly basic plastic setup and they would not be surprised if the creaking came back! Audi certainly cut some corners building the Mk3 :roll:

Jrgreen - I would try another dealership...


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

johnny_hungus said:


> RE the seat creaking, mine has been sorted now but I was advised that the frame inside is a fairly basic plastic setup and they would not be surprised if the creaking came back! Audi certainly cut some corners building the Mk3 :roll:
> 
> Jrgreen - I would try another dealership...


How was it sorted ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

swanny78 said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > RE the seat creaking, mine has been sorted now but I was advised that the frame inside is a fairly basic plastic setup and they would not be surprised if the creaking came back! Audi certainly cut some corners building the Mk3 :roll:
> ...


Apparently replacing part of the frame where the side bolster is, though I didn't get to have a look inside which was a shame.

They did say he noise may return and I have found out another Mk3 just came in where he had to have the whole frame replaced on the drivers seat.

Tut tut Audi...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Seat basics are used for more than just the TT....
They are actually made by a 3rd party and shipped complete to the factory.


----------



## jrgreen (Feb 10, 2006)

Just thought I would post an update. Finally managed to get a second opinion on the faults, outstanding items:

Advanced Key not always opening the drivers door
Really slow Audi Connect services
Parking break asking to be manually deactivated, then getting an error message

Despite Amersham Audi not being able to recreate the faults, Milton Keynes Audi were able to do this!

In case anyone out there wasn't aware, there is a recall on the Virtual Cockpit Instrumentation Cluster - Service Action Recall 9019. This has been applied and things look a lot happier now. Waiting on Audi UK to tell me what they are going to do about the inconvenience caused.

Cheers All


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

'Start/Stop System Fault' gremlin supposedly fixed (i.e. service tech tried the technique of talking about random technical babble for ages, that I lost the will to live). Asking if it was fixed, said yes, when asked how, went back into a big long speech without answering the question. I believe there was a system update.
The problem has never registered itself in the list of system faults, so I would assume its a software bug & no real fault happened.

Its now seems to have been replaced with an occasional 'Audi adaptive light fault'.

Still seems to only occur randomly after switching the car off for a short moment (usually while refueling) and fixes itself on the subsequent restart.


----------

